# [der8auer] Raptor GPU-Container



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

_*der8auer Raptor GPU-Po*__*t:*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Technische Details:*


Vollkupfer GPU-Pot mit Aluminium-Aufsatz

Für DICE und LN2 geeignet
GPU Kontaktfläche hochglanzpoliert
Große Oberfläche durch 2x18mm und 4x 10mm Bohrungen

Halterung für alle gängigen GPUs (Diagonal 58-86mm)
Montage mit hochwertigen M2 Rändelmuttern
Schwarze POM Backplate für gleichmäßige Belastung der Grafikkarte

Bohrung für Temperaturfühler direkt hinter der GPU-Kontaktfläche für exaktes Messergebnis
Maße: 80x40x150mm (LxBxH)
Gewicht: ~1850g
2-Way SLI/CF fähig


*
Impressionen aus der Produktion:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Raptor GPU-Container:
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Kurzer Blick auf die Struktur:*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*

Raptor Pot montiert:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Demnächst noch mehr Bilder


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Pic-Dump #1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (31. August 2011)

Jiha....die sehen ja mal lecker aus 

Da haste wieder eine super Arbeit abgeliefert. Ist das eigentlich deine eigene Frese oder auf der Arbeit?

MFG


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. August 2011)

Icke&Er schrieb:


> Jiha....die sehen ja mal lecker aus
> (...)


 Finde ich auch! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Danke 

@ Icke&Er: Nein leider nicht


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2011)

Richtig fettes Lob auch von mir 
Der sieht richtig geil aus, wie ist denn die Leistung im Vergleich zu anderen Pötten?


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Da ich die Container heute erst fertiggestellt habe kann ich zu der Leistung leider noch nichts sagen 

BTW: In jedem Raptor Pot stecken ca. 18 Stunden Arbeit.


----------



## crazzzy85 (31. August 2011)

Sehr schöne Arbeit... Wie werden sich die Container den preislich orientieren ? Gruß


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. August 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus, sind die single slot oder dual slot?


----------



## Malkav85 (31. August 2011)

Wann kommt denn die passende Session zum testen?


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

crazzzy85 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit... Wie werden sich die Container den preislich orientieren ? Gruß



Ich muss erst noch alle Kosten zusammenrechnen. Habe im Moment keinen Überblick.




hardware_fanatiker schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus, sind die single slot oder dual slot?



Dual-Slot. Daher "nur" 2-Way SLI/CF fähig. Morgen folgen Bilder im montierten Zustand dann wird es etwas klarer.




MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Wann kommt denn die passende Session zum testen?



 In den nächsten Tagen/Wochen


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (31. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dual-Slot. Daher "nur" 2-Way SLI/CF fähig. Morgen folgen Bilder im montierten Zustand dann wird es etwas klarer.



Naja, zumindestens auf den meisten boards, sr-2 hat ja z.b. platz für 4x dual-slot.


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Die wenigsten benchen Triple SLI/CF daher lohnen sich diese Container meiner Meinung nach am meisten.


----------



## Patrickclouds (31. August 2011)

saubere arbeit.

so ne deckel / maho hätte ich auch gerne 
wobei ne kleine konventionelle FP1 erstmal reichen würde. könnte man ja auch noch selbst mit schrittmotoren auf cnc umbauen


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (31. August 2011)

Ich liebe es immer solche selbstgemachten feinarbeiten zu sehen.

Lob  auch von mir, echt Klasse 

Aber ich würde mal versuchen, die auch für Singl-Slot zu bekommen.

Das man auch mehr als 2 Grakas Benchen kann.


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Patrickclouds schrieb:


> saubere arbeit.
> 
> so ne deckel / maho hätte ich auch gerne
> wobei ne kleine konventionelle FP1 erstmal reichen würde. könnte man ja auch noch selbst mit schrittmotoren auf cnc umbauen



Danke  Privat hätte ich diese Maschine ehrlich gesagt nicht gerne. Ist zwar ein super Teil, aber durch das Alter gibt es ständig probleme mit Lagern usw. Und das kostet im Laufe der Zeit richtig viel Geld...




$$Sushi$$ schrieb:


> Ich liebe es immer solche selbstgemachten feinarbeiten zu sehen.
> 
> Lob  auch von mir, echt Klasse
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Single Slot Pots könnte ich natürlich auch herstellen aber die meisten benchen single GPU oder evtl. dual GPU. Ich sehe sehr selten Tripe GPU setups und dafür ist mir der Aufwand ehrlich gesagt zu groß.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2011)

Steigt die Kühlleistung denn mit Dualslotdesign, oder ist es einfacher zu bauen, oder kannste einfach mehr Ln2 "auf Vorrat" reinknallen damit man nicht immer nach füllen muss xD


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Beim Dual Slot Design hast du folgende Vorteile:

- Mehr Masse -> Geringere Temperaturschwankungen
- Bessere Struktur möglich -> schnelleres Herunterkühlen + tiefere Temperatur möglich
- Größeres Volumen -> Entspannteres Benchen


----------



## Gast1111 (31. August 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Beim Dual Slot Design hast du folgende Vorteile:
> 
> - Mehr Masse -> Geringere Temperaturschwankungen
> - Bessere Struktur möglich -> schnelleres Herunterkühlen + tiefere Temperatur möglich
> - Größeres Volumen -> Entspannteres Benchen


 Kann man nicht (angenommen man benutzt nur LN2) eine riesige Konstruktion bauen die alle 3/4 Kühler verbindet und so mit alle genannten Vorteile (ausser Kompatibilität vereint? 

Ansonsten, ok so in etwa hab ich das auch erwartet


----------



## der8auer (31. August 2011)

Sowas habe ich sogar schon mal gebaut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2011)

Zwei neue Bilder auf einer GTX260. Morgen mehr 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SonicNoize (1. September 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> aber durch das Alter gibt es ständig probleme mit Lagern usw. Und das kostet im Laufe der Zeit richtig viel Geld...


 Vor allem, wenn man die falsche Kante antastet und AFK mitm Walzenstirnfräser + G0 ins Werkstück reinsemmelt


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. September 2011)

Hi Roman,

wieder mal top Arbeit!!

Das Alu Stück ist ja mit den CU Stück verschraubt. Aber wie hast du beide Komponenten abgedichtet? Oder dient das wieder "nur" als Verlänferung?


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2011)

Danke dir 

Das kannst du auf diesem Bild sehen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beide Teile sind mit einem Messerkopffräser bearbeitet und sind daher sehr plan. Zusätzlich befindet sich zwischen den zwei Teilen eine dünne Schicht Wärmeleitpaste. Dadurch ist der Pot absolut dicht. Jeder einzelne Kühler ist auf Dichtheit von mir geprüft.


----------



## hirschi-94 (1. September 2011)

Ach richtig, das hast du ja schon mal so gemacht - war das nicht beim Fusion Pot?


----------



## der8auer (1. September 2011)

Jep  Und dort hat es auch immer super funktioniert. Deshalb habe ich das beibehalten.


----------



## OCPerformance (4. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage wenn das Teil 4cm dick ist bekommt man doch 3 Triple SLi/CF hin vorausgesetzt es sind alles Dual Slotkarten? Also kann man doch 3/4 SLI/CF benchen?


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2011)

Ich werde das mal eben testen aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass das auf Grund der Backplate + Rändelmuttern nicht passen wird. Gib mir 10 Minuten 


edit: Nein passt definitiv nicht. Zumindest nicht auf "normalen" Boards mit dem typischen Dual-Slot Abstand.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OCPerformance (5. September 2011)

Cool danke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Haben GPUs eigentlich Cold-Bugs, oder warum nutzt du den Platz auf der Seitenfläche nicht für eine wesentlich größere Kühlstruktur?


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2011)

Ja GPUs haben auch einen Coldbug, aber das ist nicht der Grund. Ich versuche immer einen guten Kompromis aus Masse und Oberfläche zu finden. Bei zu viel Oberfläche und zu wenig Masse schwankt die Temperatur zu stark.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Bei sehr großer (und für entsprechende Zirkulation ausgerichteter) Oberfläche sollte man doch eigentlich recht stabile Temperaturen erhalten, weil die Wärme so oder so schneller ans LN2 abgeführt wird, als sie anfällt -> kein Puffer nötig - oder?
(Haken ist halt, dass man umgekehrt auch keine Möglichkeit mehr hat, die Temperatur kontrolliert über ~-190 °C anzuheben - deswegen meine Frage)


----------



## der8auer (5. September 2011)

Problem ist nicht nur das Erhitzen sondern auch das Abkühlen. Wenn der Kühler mal um -100°C erreicht hat sinkt die Temperatur extrem schnell ab wenn man LN2 einfüllt, da der Temperaturunterschied zum Kühler deutlich geringer ist. Das wird auch immer schlimmer je tiefer man geht. Daher ist es wichtig nicht zu viel Oberfläche zu haben bei zu wenig Masse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. September 2011)

Das meine ich ja mit dem zweiten Absatz: Ohne Masse kann man nur die Temperatur des Kühlmediums einigermaßen präzise einhalten. Deswegen eben meine Frage nach dem Coldbug. Gäbe es keinen, wäre die erstrebenswerte Temperatur ja eh "so kalt wie möglich" -> im ausgeschalteten Zustand langsam bis auf -190° runter, vollfüllen und dann durch reine Kühlleistung (ohne Masse) in diesen Regionen bleiben.


----------



## facer (13. September 2011)

Hast du das mit vorher am Pc konstruiert oder manuell an der Maschine Sätze programmiert?


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2011)

Habe vorher ein CAD Modell erstellt aber dennoch habe ich das Programm manuell an der Maschine programmiert.


----------



## facer (13. September 2011)

Gab es einen bestimmten Grund dafür, dass du die Sätze manuell gemacht hast?


----------



## der8auer (13. September 2011)

Ja die Beschränkung durch die alte "Hardware". Die Maschine ist nicht mehr die neueste...


----------



## facer (13. September 2011)

Würdest du den Datensatz mal zum anschauen geben oder wäre das unverschämt danach zu fragen? ^^


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2011)

Ich möchte ehrlich gesagt keine genauen Maße usw. meiner Arbeit herausgeben. Es steckt einiges an Planung in solchen Pots und ich denke du verstehst, dass ich es "schützen" will.

Die Arbeitsschritte an sich sind aber kein Geheimnis. Beim Kupferblock sahen die Schritte bei mir wie folgt aus:

-Block auf Rohmaße bringen
-NC-Anbohren der 4 Gewindebohrungen und der 2 großen Löcher
-Kernlochbohren der Gewinde
-2x Tieflochbohrung
-Tasche fräsen
-NC-Anbohren der 4 kleinen Bohrungen im Pot
-Bohren der 4 Löcher


----------



## facer (14. September 2011)

Wie man es fertigt, war mir schon klar. Sind die großen Löcher für das Flächeverhältnis zur Masse da? Also hast du da eine Formel benutzt oder ist das Erfahrung?


----------



## der8auer (14. September 2011)

Das sind reine Erfahrungswerte. Ich baue immer Kühler, teste sie und überlege mir was ich wie verbessern kann.


----------



## motek-18 (10. Oktober 2011)

der8auer schrieb:


> Pic-Dump #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die Löcher im Bild 7,sind nur für da um die Masse weiter unten abzukühlen,ist so richtig????
arbeite im moment an einem Körper für wakü,da ich finde das sie zu wenig Masse haben um dauerhaft(bei OC mit wakü) einen CPU&GPU zu kühlen,weil du kann das Wasser so kühl machen wie du willst aber wenn der Körper es nicht speichert ist das ganze nichts,einen schönen Kühlkörper zu haben ist geil aber wenn er nichts taugt ist das alles für'n a...........


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Oktober 2011)

Bei Wasserkühlung gibt es nichts zu speichern. Wärme im Kühlkörper musst du nur speichern, wenn du nicht bis auf die Temperatur des Kühlmediums runterkühlen willst. Bei einer Wasserkühlung ist aber kein Coldbug zu befürchten. Wenn du stark unregelmäßige Auslastung hast und die Wärmeentwicklung über Stunden hinweg ausgleichen willst, ist ein großer AGB bei einer Wakü immer noch die einfachste Lösung.


----------



## Maxtur (19. November 2011)

hallo

sorry das ich so blöd frage aber was brigen diese Pots/Container ??

Werden die mit irgendwas befüllt??

Danke


----------



## jjxxs (19. November 2011)

Maxtur schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> sorry das ich so blöd frage aber was brigen diese Pots/Container ??
> 
> ...



ja, für gewöhnlich mit Flüssigstickstoff


----------



## Maxtur (19. November 2011)

kann man den Stickstoff dann für immer drin lassen??


----------



## der8auer (19. November 2011)

Nein der Stickstoff verdampft und entzieht dem Kühler dabei die Wärme. Musst etwa alle 30s nachfüllen um die Temperatur z.B. bei -150°C zu halten.


----------



## motek-18 (6. Januar 2012)

frage gleich mal den richtigen:
ich habe ein andres Problem,wenn ich im BIOS mehr als 1,600 Vcore einstelle fehrt WIN 7 64 nicht hoch,schickt mich automatisch ins BIOS (mit F1) zurück
frage:wo kann ich etwas einstellen,egal wo ob BIOS oder im Win 7 selber,um dieses Problem zu umgehen?????????????
cpu:2600k
MB:asus gene-z 68


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2012)

CPU Overvoltage Error?

Musst beim Hardware-Monitor im BIOS wo die Spannung gemessen wird auf "ignore" stellen.

Ist aber eigentlich nicht das richtige Thema für sowas


----------



## motek-18 (6. Januar 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> CPU Overvoltage Error?
> 
> Musst beim Hardware-Monitor im BIOS wo die Spannung gemessen wird auf "ignore" stellen.
> 
> Ist aber eigentlich nicht das richtige Thema für sowas


THX


----------

